# Looking for 2-3 players for a 5e Fantasy Grounds game 7-10 PM Monday Nights



## Hussar (Jun 13, 2020)

Time:  Mondays 7 pm - 10 pm Eastern Time
Needed:  Fantasy Grounds and Hamachi for connection
Our Webforum:  The Games We Play


We're looking for 2-3 players for our Fantasy Grounds group.  We are starting a new 5e D&D game set in a homebrew world based on the 4e Chaos Scar campaign from 4e Dungeon Magazine.  We are looking for pro-active players who are interested in working together to create a group story and campaign.  The campaign will be largely center around the Keep and the Chaos Scar and will rely heavily on the players choosing what actions to take rather than a more linear adventure path.  Sign up on the forum and we'll get started.

If you are interested in sharing control over the campaign, being in the drivers seat and shaping the development of the campaign, then come on over and sign up.


----------



## Hussar (Jul 25, 2020)

Bump.  We're still open for a few good players.


----------



## Ancalagon (Sep 10, 2020)

ah if it wasn't on a monday...


----------

